# Two new Cinema EOS cameras coming in the first half of 2021 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2021)

> I have been told that Canon still plans to announce two new Cinema EOS cameras in the first half of 2021. I was also told that a third one would come in the second half of 2021 and that it will most likely be the 8K Cinema EOS camera. NABShow is taking place in October 2021, so that seems like a logical time for the big 8K announcement.
> The two cameras mentioned for the announcement in the first half are the Canon Cinema EOS C50 box camera, and the Canon Cinema EOS C200 Mark II.
> I have published the rumoured specs for the Canon Cinema EOS C50, but I haven’t had any real update on the camera in quite some time.
> As for the Cinema EOS C200 Mark II, I haven’t been given any specifications for the camera, but I would expect something to hit my inbox in the next little while if the camera is indeed coming in the next few months.
> As always, the pandemic could do pandemic things to...



Continue reading...


----------



## Joel C (Feb 1, 2021)

I WANT THAT C50 IN MY HANDS YESTERDAY. 

I have been waiting what feels like centuries for that camera. I know that it is not that big a deal to a lot of people, but, for me it is really going to change my filming. I really hope there is a release date coming soon, as I know that it was delayed by the pandemic.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 1, 2021)

What about the 8K cinema camera that Canon has been showing off for 2 years?


----------



## Dearl4 (Feb 1, 2021)

Did the source actually refer to the C50 as a "box camera", or is that an assumption based on the old rumored specs?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2021)

Dearl4 said:


> Did the source actually refer to the C50 as a "box camera", or is that an assumption based on the old rumored specs?



Everything points to it being a box camera.


----------



## todddominey (Feb 1, 2021)

4:2:2 10-bt "HD"? No 4K? That seems...odd.


----------



## padam (Feb 1, 2021)

It isn't. It is exactly what the C200 does without RAW.

The C90 will be what the C500 Mark II does, except the RAW.


----------



## Nigel95 (Feb 1, 2021)

todddominey said:


> 4:2:2 10-bt "HD"? No 4K? That seems...odd.


Indeed this is a dealbreaker for me honestly if it really is 8 bit. Why does the r6 have 4k 10 bit with a similar or probably cheaper price tag. I understand the no IBIS in a cinema camera though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Indeed this is a dealbreaker for me honestly if it really is 8 bit. Why does the r6 have 4k 10 bit with a similar or probably cheaper price tag. I understand the no IBIS in a cinema camera though.


Every camera is not aimed at every user. If Canon are going to release it they have a pretty solid track record on thinking there is a demand/market.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 1, 2021)

It does seem like the perfect B/C cam for many of us event shooters. Yet, considering the likely price ($~3500) I find myself less interested. I'd honestly take another more versatile tool (R5, A7sIII) and work around those shortcomings (record limit, color matching, etc.) for that price. Maybe I'd feel different if it also had 10 bit 4:2:2 internally. But perhaps this C50 for $2,999, or $2,499? I would definitely pick one up then, and I imagine every "creator" would, too.

For perspective, near-mint C200's with all accessories can be picked up for ~$4k on the used market. Definitely a different tool/form factor, but raw, xlrs, movable LCD & grip, SDI, etc. sound awful nice for an extra $500. I just see the C50 having a tough time differentiating itself if all that's on offer is that it's small. Small & nicely affordable would be a better combo.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 1, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> It does seem like the perfect B/C cam for many of us event shooters. Yet, considering the likely price ($~3500) I find myself less interested. I'd honestly take another more versatile tool (R5, A7sIII) and work around those shortcomings (record limit, color matching, etc.) for that price. Maybe I'd feel different if it also had 10 bit 4:2:2 internally. But perhaps this C50 for $2,999, or $2,499? I would definitely pick one up then, and I imagine every "creator" would, too.
> 
> For perspective, near-mint C200's with all accessories can be picked up for ~$4k on the used market. Definitely a different tool/form factor, but raw, xlrs, movable LCD & grip, SDI, etc. sound awful nice for an extra $500. I just see the C50 having a tough time differentiating itself if all that's on offer is that it's small. Small & nicely affordable would be a better combo.


My understanding is this is lined up to replace the XC line up, which should put it in the $2,499 price range. (I was waiting for the xc20) looks like they went super 35 for the rf mount, which means I could likely use the speed booster for wide shots...


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 1, 2021)

Joel C said:


> My understanding is this is lined up to replace the XC line up, which should put it in the $2,499 price range. (I was waiting for the xc20) looks like they went super 35 for the rf mount, which means I could likely use the speed booster for wide shots...



I sure hope you're right! $2,500 would be perfect for this camera, and Canon would sell a lot of them.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 1, 2021)

The only thing I really ask for from this camera is XLR or mini-XLR ports in the body or the handle. I know some have talked about this as a B or C camera, but I see this as a great base-level A camera. I shoot video full-time in my dayjob on C200s and soon a C70, but in my personal work I don't do nearly enough video to justify personally owning either camera. But when I do shoot video for side projects, I could really use a camera with good audio support, built-in ND filters, and continuous recording options. That way, during an interview, this could be my A-camera recording the clean audio tracks continuously without a recording limit, while my B camera EOS R5/1DX2 could hit the 30-min recording limit and just be restarted. 

I do think this would be a perfect match for less intensive multimedia workers, who will probably already be using a camera that takes LP-E6NH batteries, RF adapter, and SD cards anyway. Already having the accessories for a camera saves you hundreds, if not thousands.


----------



## BroderLund (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't really get this camera. C200 without RAW. Fair that not everyone need RAW, but only 8-bit internal? Now that R cameras have 10-bit, and all other C cameras has 10-bit. 8-bit log will not be fun to grade.


----------



## IggyMo (Feb 1, 2021)

Any new camera released starting mid 2020 and not featuring internal 10 bit 4k seems like a total no go. Especially for a video dedicated camera. We can debate frame rates at different price points but not 10 bit 4k. The 8 bit is either not true, or this camera has to sell at under 1500$. I mean clog2 and 8 bit for color grading? I mean just buy the 3 year old A73, that way you'll get at least a decent stills camera on top of those video specs.


----------



## TAF (Feb 1, 2021)

Dear Canon, regarding the C50. Now that you will have all the necessary tooling, please come out with what I'll call the R9...this body with the screen on the TOP, the strap lugs in the middle top, and an R5 sensor and IBIS. That would be the handling equivalent of the Rollei TLR (or SL3003, or Hasselblad; take your pick for comparison) brought up to 21st Century functionality.

I would like that very much...while I enjoy my R5, I STILL prefer the handling of my 2.8E Rollei. The SLR form factor just isn't the best for me.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 1, 2021)

TAF said:


> Dear Canon, regarding the C50. Now that you will have all the necessary tooling, please come out with what I'll call the R9...this body with the screen on the TOP, the strap lugs in the middle top, and an R5 sensor and IBIS. That would be the handling equivalent of the Rollei TLR (or SL3003, or Hasselblad; take your pick for comparison) brought up to 21st Century functionality.
> 
> I would like that very much...while I enjoy my R5, I STILL prefer the handling of my 2.8E Rollei. The SLR form factor just isn't the best for me.



Going with mirrorless lets them put the viewfinder and screen literally anywhere, doesn't it?

They could even build cameras designed to fit alien hands, which would let them go into a market S*ny has already gained a commanding position in.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 1, 2021)

Joel C said:


> I WANT THAT C50 IN MY HANDS YESTERDAY.
> 
> I have been waiting what feels like centuries for that camera. I know that it is not that big a deal to a lot of people, but, for me it is really going to change my filming. I really hope there is a release date coming soon, as I know that it was delayed by the pandemic.



Out of curiosity can you tell us why this camera in particular has caught your interest? Canon thinks they have spotted a niche and you seem to be it. I'm just not sure what it is.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 1, 2021)

TAF said:


> Dear Canon, regarding the C50. Now that you will have all the necessary tooling, please come out with what I'll call the R9...this body with the screen on the TOP, the strap lugs in the middle top, and an R5 sensor and IBIS. That would be the handling equivalent of the Rollei TLR (or SL3003, or Hasselblad; take your pick for comparison) brought up to 21st Century functionality.
> 
> I would like that very much...while I enjoy my R5, I STILL prefer the handling of my 2.8E Rollei. The SLR form factor just isn't the best for me.


What are you shooting? Are you planing on strapping it on and walking around? Stability would be a real problem even with IBIS.


----------



## dolina (Feb 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Everything points to it being a box camera.


So an IP camera? Wow! A 8K (33MP) surveillance camera!!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2021)

dolina said:


> So an IP camera? Wow! A 8K (33MP) surveillance camera!!!!


Hi resolution surveillance cameras have been pushed for a while and there are very good reasons for them. First they can monitor wider areas and the footage can be zoomed in to any issues in a specific area in post and still have enough resolution to be worthwhile, second, where facial recognition or multi target acquisition/monitoring is going on the more resolution the more targets of interest you can monitor in one scene.

I'd expect the surveillance market to be the bulk purchasers of 8k and beyond resolution cameras as they have the need and functional uses for it.

This Canon video of a 120mp security camera dates back two years.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 1, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What about the 8K cinema camera that Canon has been showing off for 2 years?


There’s mention of the 8k camera in the first paragraph.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi resolution surveillance cameras have been pushed for a while and there are very good reasons for them. First they can monitor wider areas and the footage can be zoomed in to any issues in a specific area in post and still have enough resolution to be worthwhile, second, where facial recognition or multi target acquisition/monitoring is going on the more resolution the more targets of interest you can monitor in one scene.
> 
> I'd expect the surveillance market to be the bulk purchasers of 8k and beyond resolution cameras as they have the need and functional uses for it.
> 
> This Canon video of a 120mp security camera dates back two years.


Unfortunately, it seems we need an extensive array inside and outside our government buildings here in the USA. Fortunately, the ignorant live stream their crimes real time to social media... because infamy is, apparently, more important than good sense to a large number of people. I’d have never believed that possible twenty years ago, and would have thought extensive mass surveillance was over reach. Was I ever wrong. Heartbroken. The world has gone mad. Rends my soul.


----------



## dolina (Feb 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi resolution surveillance cameras have been pushed for a while and there are very good reasons for them. First they can monitor wider areas and the footage can be zoomed in to any issues in a specific area in post and still have enough resolution to be worthwhile, second, where facial recognition or multi target acquisition/monitoring is going on the more resolution the more targets of interest you can monitor in one scene.
> 
> I'd expect the surveillance market to be the bulk purchasers of 8k and beyond resolution cameras as they have the need and functional uses for it.
> 
> This Canon video of a 120mp security camera dates back two years.


Storage space wll be insane! At least 8TB per day!


----------



## esspy2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Ugh I would love to use this camera as a cheaper, pre-Komodo style of camera with the RF mount but no 4:2:2 10-bit in 4k is killing it for me. I wonder if it's possible to just nail exposure perfectly every time for 8-bit video.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 1, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Out of curiosity can you tell us why this camera in particular has caught your interest? Canon thinks they have spotted a niche and you seem to be it. I'm just not sure what it is.


This is most likely the replacement of the XC series, and also filling the gap of not making a new C100 at the same time. I personally don't think that the internal recording will be 8 bit, but, that's possible. MILC that is not limited in video shooting time is the real deal for me. I do not want to buy an old C200 for that either as the ergonomics are not in favor of what I shoot video wise, the XC models fit right in there. I also do not want to buy a 7,000$ camera if that's going to be the only option either (C70 or rumored C90) I shoot a lot of interviews that require a lot of B-roll, and there is basically zero set up time, site scouting and the like. I need small stuff that can just be set to record and also record audio also. (The XC15 was close to fitting that bill)


----------



## Quackator (Feb 2, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I just see the C50 having a tough time differentiating itself if all that's on offer is that it's small.



You overlook that it will have an RF mount.
Access to all those new lens goodies and adaptation 
route for almost anything ever made with a lens in it.


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 2, 2021)

i had to re-read the part it says 8-bit internal five times...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 2, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Yet, considering the likely price ($~3500) I find myself less interested.


Rumours are the Canon will drop the price on C200 when c200 Mark II comes out.
Since C50 is supposed to be a mini C200 without RAW I can't see them being that close in price.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 2, 2021)

esspy2 said:


> Ugh I would love to use this camera as a cheaper, pre-Komodo style of camera with the RF mount but no 4:2:2 10-bit in 4k is killing it for me. I wonder if it's possible to just nail exposure perfectly every time for 8-bit video.


People used to do it all the time.
Film was even less forgiving.


----------



## Dzo (Feb 2, 2021)

todddominey said:


> 4:2:2 10-bt "HD"? No 4K? That seems...odd.


I'm choosing see it as a C100 mkii with new sensor and lens mount.


----------



## TAF (Feb 2, 2021)

jvillain said:


> What are you shooting? Are you planing on strapping it on and walking around? Stability would be a real problem even with IBIS.



Au contrare. When I use a TLR (or a Hasselblad 500), I put the strap around my neck and the camera sits roughly in the middle of my chest or a bit lower. It is rock steady and very easy to maneuver. Much steadier than a DSLR held up to my eye as it has a much more solid brace (my chest).

Great for crowd shots (and remember, you can be facing in a different direction than the camera is).

Adding IBIS would simply make it even better. It would eliminate the small motion from breathing, or the motion of the platform (boat, train, etc.)

In a crowd, one can hold it over your head inverted and get the shot (flippy/tilty screens are good for this these days, and can also be used to partially simulate the handling of the LTR - except that the body of camera isn't solid against your chest, negating that advantage).

Ergonomically it simply offers a number of benefits. And if you look up the SL3003, you'll see that Rollei covered all the bases, by providing not only a top down view but one of the back as well, so you could use it both in the mode I describe or as an SLR held to your eye and looking through the back.

Pretty impressive for a optical viewfinder.

And the camera hanging right in the middle of your chest, you can add a second strap around your back so it doesn't bounce when you're running. Photojournalists in unpleasant situations should take note of what their predecessors did to survive.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 2, 2021)

Dzo said:


> I'm choosing see it as a C100 mkii with new sensor and lens mount.


C70 is basically a mini C300 Mark III without RAW and C50 would be a mini C200 without RAW


----------



## TAF (Feb 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Going with mirrorless lets them put the viewfinder and screen literally anywhere, doesn't it?
> 
> They could even build cameras designed to fit alien hands, which would let them go into a market S*ny has already gained a commanding position in.



It does indeed. How long before we see a set of Augmented Reality goggles which plug into the camera? Why should you have to look at the camera to know what is going on? Being heads up would bring a new level of safety to the photographer.

I'm surprised that someone hasn't taken the GoPro and mated it to a pair of AR goggles so you can know what you're capturing with your helmet cam, while still looking forward or around you.


----------



## esspy2 (Feb 3, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> People used to do it all the time.
> Film was even less forgiving.



I guess in 2021 I’d have to weigh worrying about exposure against my nascent love for the RF mount and box style camera. Could C-log 2 grade well off of 8-bit video? How limited is the ability to generate different moods from C50 footage? I guess I still can’t wait to see it get released!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Every camera is not aimed at every user. If Canon are going to release it they have a pretty solid track record on thinking there is a demand/market.


i doubt people are demanding an 8 bit only camera for 2021 going forward.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> i doubt people are demanding an 8 bit only camera for 2021 going forward.


Most here would find it hard to believe there is a market for a five year old 18mp APS-C DSLR that maxes out video at 1080, but B&H can sell more than they can get.



https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon%20eos%20rebel%20t6&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ps


----------



## deleteme (Feb 3, 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Indeed this is a dealbreaker for me honestly if it really is 8 bit. Why does the r6 have 4k 10 bit with a similar or probably cheaper price tag. I understand the no IBIS in a cinema camera though.


As it is a rumor the specs may yet change.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 3, 2021)

TAF said:


> Au contrare. ...



Interesting. Thanks for responding. I learned something new.


----------



## Arod820 (Feb 6, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Most here would find it hard to believe there is a market for a five year old 18mp APS-C DSLR that maxes out video at 1080, but B&H can sell more than they can get.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon%20eos%20rebel%20t6&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ps


7Dmkii still sells for $1,400! Body only! But I can’t sell mine used for more than $400


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2021)

Arod820 said:


> 7Dmkii still sells for $1,400! Body only! But I can’t sell mine used for more than $400


The 7D II sells for $600-$1,000 on eBay depending on condition and shutter count. For a 6 year old body I don’t think that depreciation is bad at all.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 6, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Most here would find it hard to believe there is a market for a five year old 18mp APS-C DSLR that maxes out video at 1080, but B&H can sell more than they can get.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon%20eos%20rebel%20t6&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ps


That is only out of stock because Canon is not making it anymore but Rebel T7 is Canon's top-selling camera.


----------



## padam (Feb 6, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> i doubt people are demanding an 8 bit only camera for 2021 going forward.


People can decide which feature is more important for themselves.

If 4k120p, FF, 10-bit, IBIS, best ISO, best dynamic range in the most compact size, there is a Sony A7SIII in town.

But which other camera will do what the C50 will be capable of doing, which is to have a camera that functions like a cinema camera with built-in ND filters, autofocus and with the option of a fully functioning SpeedBooster to get it back up to full-frame or fully compatible with the dirt cheap EF-S lenses as well and unlimited amount of dual recording to dirt cheap SD cards with lower bitrates.

It is Canon's idea of a "first" or "most entry-level" cinema camera, which is never going to be the "best", far from it.

But we also need to consider that this camera also can't really be labeled as "not capable", it is also far from that.

Just because it is 2021 it does not mean a lot of other 8-bit 4K camera won't be still relevant going forwards, there is still content being produced that is at a far lower level.
So the necessity of 4K is actually still in question (and with an external recorder doubling up as a monitor this will shoot quite beautiful 1080p 10-bit 4:2:2) while others are already trying to push 8K instead.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> That is only out of stock because Canon is not making it anymore but Rebel T7 is Canon's top-selling camera.


When I posted the link it had the status ‘more coming soon’.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 6, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> When I posted the link it had the status ‘more coming soon’.


B & H has it as available next week, Amazon has it as available in March, but Canon has it as unavailable, and Best Buy has it as no longer available as new.
I do not believe B & H at all and I wonder about Amazon.
I will check up on both but if it is not available from Canon then I am certain it is discontinued.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 23, 2021)

padam said:


> People can decide which feature is more important for themselves.
> 
> If 4k120p, FF, 10-bit, IBIS, best ISO, best dynamic range in the most compact size, there is a Sony A7SIII in town.
> 
> ...


Demand means they are actively seeking 8bit. it has nothing to do with if they will use it or not.


----------



## padam (Feb 23, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Demand means they are actively seeking 8bit. it has nothing to do with if they will use it or not.


They are actively seeking a cheaper RF-mount camera with ND filters, 4k60p, DPAF, no record limit, XLR audio, an easy to use interface, good handling.

There aren't any other cameras that provide that, so rest is really not important.

It is laughable to think that an entry-level cinema camera won't have significant compromises one way or another.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 23, 2021)

padam said:


> They are actively seeking a cheaper RF-mount camera with ND filters, 4k60p, DPAF, no record limit, XLR audio, an easy to use interface, good handling.
> 
> There aren't any other cameras that provide that, so rest is really not important.
> 
> It is laughable to think that an entry-level cinema camera won't have significant compromises one way or another.


The comprises are few with the other brands. I dont care about price. The more you pay the more you should get. Video camera shopping shouldnt be like tetris. Cheaper should be less features, more money should be more. Newer cameras should offer more with added convenience or features due to technological advancements or whats the point. Most electronics follow that rule except cameras, where it is give and take. Like the 1dx ii having no log modes. Or no 120fps in 1080 on the r5. it's just weird for a company to openingly do shady things.

.


----------



## padam (Feb 23, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> The comprises are few with the other brands. I dont care about price. The more you pay the more you should get. Video camera shopping shouldnt be like tetris. Cheaper should be less features, more money should be more. Newer cameras should offer more with added convenience or features due to technological advancements or whats the point. Most electronics follow that rule except cameras, where it is give and take. Like the 1dx ii having no log modes. Or no 120fps in 1080 on the r5. it's just weird for a company to openingly do shady things.
> 
> .


I disagree with that statement wholeheartedly, it is only their tools which are different, but all companies are doing essentially the exact same things openly, whether people notice them or not, like Sony still using the same screen from several years ago, no matter if is their newest, most expensive camera.

Other instances:
Yes Sony now has three cameras with a 12 megapixel sensor and all of its features.
But it is 12MP so what you gain in video, you also loose with regards to stills. You need to buy at least one more additional model, and it's not like these are very cheap for 12MP.
They already had a very powerful 24MP camera with good video in the A9 (and later A9II) but they had to limit it with no picture profiles to make room for other models.

There are other models like the A7III A7RIV A1 and they all have various bits and pieces missing.
And no, I don't foresee an A7IV being as good as an A7SIII either. It will be a strong competitor to the R6, but no more than that.
The so-called hybrid camera always miss something, they do everything at a certain level, just not on the top level.

I am starting to think it is better to have one camera solely for video without having the struggle with ND like a BMPCC6K Pro or a Canon C50 and another solely one for stills and maybe some limited video capability is enough to work as a backup.

1080 120fps is coming on the R5 with a firmware update.
The main limitation other than skipping cropped RAW video options (I am sure the camera is capable of recording it) is the poor thermals.
On the one hand it was deliberate on the other it would have made the camera even more expensive so it would have angered buyers who are looking at it as a stills camera first, video second.

So it is not particularly hard for Canon to simply copy the FX3 concept and make a camera like that with the R5's 8K sensor, that would be much more of a departure from the R5 than the FX3 is from the A7SIII.
That is its biggest weakness and the reason why some reviewers are confused by it, it is nice, it just not that different overall.

Point is, cameras are no different than other electronics, sooner or later you will see something better.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 24, 2021)

padam said:


> I disagree with that statement wholeheartedly, it is only their tools which are different, but all companies are doing essentially the exact same things openly, whether people notice them or not, like Sony still using the same screen from several years ago, no matter if is their newest, most expensive camera.
> 
> Other instances:
> Yes Sony now has three cameras with a 12 megapixel sensor and all of its features.
> ...


The 12 MP thing is like the 20 mp thing for the 1dx ii. it helps for the purpose of the camera based on current standards at the time. 12 gets you better low light and no line skipping for a camera people will buy for video. 20-ish mp is good for sports shooters that need high fps more than megapixels. The A7 no S is marketed for people that do both photo and video and has features that make it good for both. Yes it is the little things., I have seen Sony doing it lately with their cameras but my main focus is video. When it comes to video features they make weird omissions across the board no matter the price. the biggest example is the c200 with no 10 bit. Even after years of people demanding it, it had no 10 bit, but they give the prototype camera. the EOS R 10 bit output. I got the camera for 1$299 and it has 10 bit output but not a camera i paid $7500 for and peopel demanded it for years. Make it make sense.


----------

